# Kerdi Tub Surround



## Graeson (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey guys!

Using Kerdi in a tub surround - 

How do I create a seal where the Kerdi meets the tub? 

Also - same scenario - different job - Kerdi in a tub surround - Installing 2"x12" Island Stone Slate claddiing - read the product specs and it said it could be installed without grout joints (this is what the customer wants) BUT how do I waterproof it with no grout joints or should I use 1/16"s?

Posted in another thread and only got one reply... Don't get mad that I started another please!

G. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> Posted in another thread and only got one reply... Don't get mad that I started another please!


*"Infidel!"*

Tile and grout typically ARE NOT waterproof to begin with. Whether or not there is grout in a joint doesn't change anything. These guys that say their tile product can be installed without grout joints just haven't thought this through. On a dry wall as a decorative asset such as a wainscot the lack of grout in the joints would be acceptable I suppose. Using the same approach on a shower wall would be bad news in my thinking.

Even though the grout isn't waterproof it will offer a watershed, that's a good thing! Showers can be nasty environments as it is. Offer up a tile wall in a shower with butted tiles and nothing to fill the inevitable small gaps will only provide a place for mold and fungus to inhabit and thrive. If the tiles are butted tight there are still going to be voids. In some cases these voids won't allow even a small amount of grout unless they are spaced enough to create an opening for a little grout. Space the tiles and grout the spaces.

In the case of slate (especially) in some cases iron is present. To allow water to hang in open crevices and activate any iron that may be present will eventually result in runs and drip-features that will stain the wall as it descends over time.

KERDI on a surround should be installed to cover the lowest point of the wallboard. Then the remaining gap can be caulked. The tile then laps the gap and comes within 1/8" of the tub edge surface and again that gap is caulked. Simple, nothing to it!

There! That's the best I can do.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just so no one misses this great article in the _other_ post:

http://www.fcimag.com/CDA/Articles/Column/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000238555


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Jheeeeezh! Does Gobis have you on retainer or does he just pay you for the times you post the article?:whistling


----------



## Graeson (Feb 17, 2008)

Bud - you confirmed exactly what I thought as far as the grout and the Kerdi go! Thank you! I definitely learned something about the iron in the slate though! Thanks for that too!

Angus - Thanks for posting the same thing in two different threads - joke - touche!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Graeson (Feb 17, 2008)

By the way - where's my main man Bill Vincent on this one?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey now....I said I had already posted the article in another thread. I admitted to that. Since the other thread was old, AND there is this current thread, I figured couldn't hurt to post again. I know I have seen this question many times recently (about groutless tile). I myself had been wondering about this. See, I just did a 300 sq ft job of rectified porcelain WITHOUT grout. Had I seen this article *BEFORE* I started the job, I would have NOT done it. It was a very hard job and I ran into too many problems I shouldn't have IF I had known what I do now.
Just trying to spread the good word, ya know :innocent:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> By the way - where's my main man Bill Vincent on this one?


You don't need him, you have us! He's going to tell you the same thing anyway. How many times does it have to be said? 

Besides I heard he took a job with Sherwin Williams selling paints.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> Besides I heard he took a job with Sherwin Williams selling paints.



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

:clap:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> You don't need him, you have us! He's going to tell you the same thing anyway. How many times does it have to be said?
> 
> Besides I heard he took a job with Sherwin Williams selling paints.


They had to let him go. I heard he kept telling the painters they don't need no custom mixed paint, just pick one of the factory grout colors instead. They go with everything.:w00t:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

It should be noted that the Kerdi/tub connection for a tub surround should be make with Kerdi Fix. A silane based sealant, made by Schluter for just such an application.

A good quality urethane based sealant would also suffice.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Graeson said:


> By the way - where's my main man Bill Vincent on this one?


You've already got good advice, and I had nothing to add!


----------

